# She's a little too big



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Claire tried to squeeze into Atticus' dog bed in the kitchen since her's was getting washed. She has free range of the house but insists on staying in the kitchen just incase a crumb hits the floor...


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My standard poodles will squeeze their butts on a cat perch so they can look out the windows. They think they are tiny lap cats.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Michelle said:


> She has free range of the house but insists on staying in the kitchen just incase a crumb hits the floor...


From the photo it looks like the bed is just beneath a high chair. From my (limited) experience, beneath a high chair is Crumb Central, and dogs learn that quickly.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LMAO.....imagine her thinking she could squeeze her butt in the bed you can't even see under her!! LOL I never met a golden who didn't live for the next crumb to hit the floor. I have one too.
_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Your golden is so silly!

My dad randomly bought a cat bed one time that looked like a giant plush cat on its back with paws and head in the air... at the time we had a 2 year old greyhound (these guys don't grow up until like 2.5 or 3) who decided it was HER bed. It was hilarious to see all those legs tangled up trying to get comfy on a wee little bed!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Baldr tries to squueze into the baby Tors bed too


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Such a cute photo, such a silly puppy!!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

What is it about big dogs and little beds..here's my silly boy..


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

My girls switch beds all the time.. Esme (Mini Schnauzer) will be all spread out in Ivy's bed, and Ivy will squish herself into Esme's time bed :wacko:. I don't get it, but Ivy doesn't seem to mind,


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

LOL my afghan used to curl up on my mom's toy poodle's bed all the time! I personally have wondered if she was a contortionist, LOL! Great photos!


----------

